# What does everyone think of my sona?



## NoobFur (Oct 17, 2019)

Can you see it? I wanna show the image but don't know how considering that there was never a URL


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Oct 17, 2019)

Use the “upload a file” button and select the image you want, then scroll down and select either “Thumbnail”or “Full Image”. “Thumbnail” is smaller. Hope it helps.


----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 17, 2019)

NoobFur said:


> Can you see it? I wanna show the image but don't know how considering that there was never a URL


I was able to see your image by right clicking on it and opening it on a new tab

Anyway, it's alright, kinda basic, not in a bad way. I'm more of a realism-oriented person but I'm sure others will appreciate your 'sona more. Plenty of people here who enjoy cartoony characters


----------



## Joni (Oct 17, 2019)

I have to click on it to see it. Looks cute^w^


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 17, 2019)

Cute, and I like the colour scheme.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks cute~


----------



## NoobFur (Oct 17, 2019)

Joni said:


> I have to click on it to see it. Looks cute^w^


UwU thank chu. I know it looks basic but I like the simplistic look. I might have him wear a red ninja headband :3


----------



## Joni (Oct 17, 2019)

NoobFur said:


> UwU thank chu. I know it looks basic but I like the simplistic look. I might have him wear a red ninja headband :3


Basic is fine if you like it :3 I have just a dog with brown and a bit lighter colored fur around the neck, that's it.


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 17, 2019)

It's cute and simplistic. I actually rather like simplistic designs tho, they are a bit easier on the eye ^^ And I like the toony style you have going here.

Also for people who can't see the image - for me it works to drag the text that says "


----------



## NoobFur (Oct 17, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> It's cute and simplistic. I actually rather like simplistic designs tho, they are a bit easier on the eye ^^ And I like the toony style you have going here.
> 
> Also for people who can't see the image - for me it works to drag the text that says "


Thx!! ^^ I love it as well! :3


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 17, 2019)

It's cute ^^

I like the cartoony art style


----------



## foxpresident24 (Oct 18, 2019)

Cute cute cute! I love the little fangs


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 23, 2019)

Super cute, I love the adorable hair on the top of his head and those cute little fangs!


----------

